# High Protein Powders Gluten Free?



## jondoe (Oct 15, 2001)

Anyone know of any Whey Protein powders that are Gluten free? I don't really like Soy, and things like Ensure are more meal replacements. I just want protein.Thx


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I probably won't be of much help since I am sensitive to whey, which I believe comes from dairy. You seem to be sensitive to wheat gluten then? AdvantEdge drinks, I don't believe have gluten in, but do have soy and whey protein. I tried them and the chocolate fudge and vanilla are not too bad, but because I am sensitive to both whey and soy, I could not stick with them. My husband, who is quite picky, likes them though, and uses them to keep his protein level up when giving plasma. The vanilla is especially good in coffee, he says, which I can't have due to IBS, but it tastes great in Mountain Chai tea.Are you a vegetarian? I find I crave red meat, and do well with a nice juicy tender steak once in awhile (expensive, but so are those special protein drinks!). I also love nuts and sunflower seeds (not good for "D", however). I believe all of these contain magnesium, which they say fibro people need.Hope you find something you like and can tolerate soon!Here is a website for celiac disease, which outlines good and bad foods which may or may not be helpful for you: http://www.gastromd.com/diets/celiac.html This celiac site does not advocate the use of high-protein powders: http://www.nutramed.com/celiac/alphaceliac.htm Here's another website that might be helpful: http://www.med-diet.com/brands2.htm Also if you put Boost in on your search engine, it has some good reviews, but then again, may be more like ensure too. Don't know its exact ingredients.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Hi jondoe,I can't answer this question but as someone with Celiac Disease all I can say is DON'T TRUST LABELS, go the store, write down the bar code,lot number, product name, company name and address of several products and contact the companies personally. You may have to be specific, as people will say the ingredients are gluten free, but you have to ask about the possibility of cross contamination, that information is something they don't generally volunteer.Thanks for posting those links unmoulded, those are ones I haven't checked out yet.Lori


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

They sell Rice Protein Powder that is free of gluten, wheat, soy, eggs, dairy. I take it. the one I bought is vanilla flavored. I usually mix it in Rice Milk.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Jondoe, do you use the protein products for Fibromyalgia and/or CFS (I was wondering if you needed it for hypoglycemia or fatigue symptoms for example)?If not, please post in a more relevant forum. Thank you.


----------

